# What is dye sublimation?



## dacolonel34 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have only done plastisol printing, can someone please explain the process of dye sublimation? I have absolutely no idea what this process is but by reading this forum it sounds like thus printing is what I want to start doing. Please overpost anything about it. Thx


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The short version: dye sublimation ink on transfer sheets, usually printed using an inkjet printer, is heat pressed onto the substrate. The ink is turned into a gas from the heat, and sublimates directly into the substrate. Consequently you can only use compatible substrates, which in the case of fabric means man-made fibres such as polyester.

The advantage is once printed, the ink is *in* the substrate, not sitting on top where it can crack, flake off, etc.

Historically the process was done via screen-printed transfer sheets, but these days is usually (maybe even always?) done via digital printing.

Other than that... you'll probably find a lot of info reading this section of the forums


----------



## dacolonel34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thx, I understand


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

For dye-sublimation printing you would need a printer with dye-sub inks and dye-sub paper, heat press and sublimation friendly blanks - man-made fabrics and polymer-coated substrates. Alternatively, if you've got a heat press already, you can get dye-sub transfers farmed out.


----------



## tiredew (Mar 11, 2009)

D.Evo. said:


> For dye-sublimation printing you would need a printer with dye-sub inks and dye-sub paper, heat press and sublimation friendly blanks - man-made fabrics and polymer-coated substrates. Alternatively, if you've got a heat press already, you can get dye-sub transfers farmed out.


Ohh, thanks - any recommended sources for custom dye-sub transfers?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can also get a lot of information at DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing.

as for as custom transfers...post your request under referrals (I think it is)..I know several of us do that


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

fun business, once you get out the bugs. try and find a niche' market. good luck uncletee.


----------

